# Frustration about immigration



## macmel (May 8, 2008)

Hopefully someone will be able to help with our very frustrating situation.

We were in the process of immigrating to Canada. My husband had a job with a start date of November 2009 a LMO and temp work permit were in place, our house sold and we were ready to go UNTIL we were told the job start date was being deferred due to the economic downturn but we would get a date for Spring 2010. This arrived and in May we were told "get your police certs ready as you will need to move quickly" this was duly done and we sat and waited..... and waited... and waited THEN we got an e-mail "your job application has not been successful on this occassion" WHAT???? a year from the interview, countless phone calls and e-mails and an e-mail (apparently sent in error as we should have received a phone call with the news!!!!) was the best they could provide. We contacted them and they were apparently very sorry that they had to take the decision but it was not feasible to take on anyone from the UK at the present time. We were extremely frustrated especially as in April the company had provided all the information so we could apply for sponsorship - which we did immediately. It was especially galling as a member of the company told us that we could not apply for PR until we had started with them as they would not sponsor us until we were in Canada (this turned out to be incorrect and effectively cost us our PR as we could have applied from the deferred date in September 2009)

Much anger and many tears followed and we wondered what to do. We have taken a few months to take stock and we really still want to immigrate to Canada. We are now in a difficult position as we don't know if we qualify under the NOC code 7242. My husband has carried out the majority of the duties stated under the code desrcription but 8-10 years ago (he has job descriptions and contract to prove this). All the duties mentioned are still in his job description but he has been working on aircraft for the past 8 years so, whilst he can do the job, we are worried the fact it has been on aircraft more recently it will go against us as it appears the NOC code 2244 can be applied. 

Can anyone suggest if we may be successful or will the code not on the skills list be taken as more relevant due to the fact it is current. I see on the CIC website it states the job must be done in the past 10 years which is the case. We are so disappointed that we have had such a bad experience but we really want to persevere with moving from the UK especially as we would like our children to benefit from the university system in Canada and the job prospects it offers.

We would really appreciate some input and if anyone can help at all or if you can advise if you think Canada is now a closed door to us.

Many thanks for taking the time to read my plea for help


----------

